# Canada: Save Polar Bears Before It's Too Late



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Polar bears are already facing a multitude of threats from climate change. So why is it still legal to hunt them in Canada?

Canada is the only country in the world where it is legal to hunt polar bears. Many of the pelts are sold internationally as a luxury item. Even as the number of polar bears fall, the price of their pelts continues to rise.

Click here to sign our petition to stop the polar bear trade!
http://www.thepetitionsite.com/380/894/330/tell-canada-to-halt-the-polar-bear-trade/

The polar bear already faces a multitude of threats. Climate change is melting the sea ice and reducing its range, overfishing threatens its food supply and the oil industry is moving in on the Arctic, which could lead to the devastation of its habitat. Do we have to add the danger of the hunt into that mix, too?

Click here to say no! 
http://www.care2.com/go/z/e/AhEZj/znrz/cgIaP

There are only about 20,000 polar bears left in the world altogether, and the population is expected to drop by about two thirds within the next 50 years because of dwindling sea ice.

Click here to tell the Canadian government to carry out a full, objective assessment of the impact of polar bear hunts -- before it's too late to save them. 
http://www.care2.com/go/z/e/AhEZj/znrz/cgIaP


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

Other countries do allow hunting for subsistence or sport as well. Russia opened a season, as well as a couple others. As of 2010 export of polar bear trophies taken from Baffin Bay was banned in Canada. Climate change is a much greater concern than those taken for sport. It is not cheap or easy to hunt one of these animals either.
Subsistence hunting is something I will remain quiet about as it stirs up some controversy with those who have the means to do so..... 

I have no issues with hunting as long as it is done in a sustainable way. The Polar bear is an iconic animal and I agree that more in depth population studies should be performed to determine an acceptable harvest level.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Yet another good post Y2K. I agree, why are people so stupid in allowing the hunt and sale of an endangered species... Well I guess we're all human so we must come first, even if we didn't arrive here first...

One day mother nature will say enough is enough, and we'll all face an extinction event. Serves Humanity (if you can even call us that) right if you ask me.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> One day mother nature will say enough is enough, and we'll all face an extinction event. Serves Humanity (if you can even call us that) right if you ask me.


not if we kill mother nature first and move on 

People are considering of space mining these days, soon enough, space colony 

It's a life cycle, no matter how much you protect it, how much you conserve it, if it cannot cope up with the changes, it will be gone.

99% of life that exist in Earth before, they are already extinct. It's part of the "world" changing cycle 

Just like green house gas...

Can you not drive this winter? Can you goto work by walk? Can you not take the public transportation?

If you cannot, then you can't save the polar bear, because your life is making the ice to melt faster! xD

Since the Polar Bear is so endangered...

if you see one that is charging toward you or your family, will you shoot it?


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Well this is true, chances are we'll fail in our exploration of space. When we kill the planet we'll kill ourselves. Although by then we may have other planets with resources and simply travel there.

and if a polar bear was running at my family, I'd simply outrun my middle brother... He's the slowest


----------

